# i have too much time on my hands



## Tao (Jun 10, 2010)

*Tao Tyler*

Name: Tao Viridian vi Belle
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Bunny
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 90lbs
Legs: Digitigrade

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Light orange fur with white chest fur starting at the bottom of the neck and going down to the crotch, and on the bottom of his butt. His hair is chin-length and electric blue, parted in the middle with one side stopping at the left side of his head and the right side going over the top of one eye. The fur inside his ear is white as well. His hair is this.
- Markings: His underbelly fur goes from his neck down to his crotch and spreads out on the bottom of his butt.
- Eye color: Cerulean
- Cock color: Light blue
- Other features: I'd prefer his ears to be rounded, but that's up to the artist!^^  
Behavior and Personality: Tao acts defensive whenever someone is mean to his boyfriend or himself but it never ends up seeming tough, only cute. He's really concerned about how people think of him and his appearance and is sometimes scared of new people. He's pretty friendly and so makes friends easily if he really talks to people. It frustrates him when he isn't the best or one of the best at something but it mostly frustrates him when he tries to draw. Also he's a previous vegetarian and new to eating meat. He's scared to try new things that might be dangerous but he will if pressured. He also drinks occasionally.

Skills: Good at cooking, shooting, videogames, knows how to camp well and has many outdoor skills. He is good at playing woodwind instruments as well.
Weaknesses: He is terrible at athletics and drawing and is really too nice sometimes but if he gets really angry, he gets really mean. This never happens though.

Likes: He loves food except Chinese and Mexican, most videogames, most music even some rap, and chocolate oranges.
Dislikes: He hates bugs, really arrogant people, and meat.

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually wears light shirts, mostly T-shirts and mostly blue stuff. He wears tight jeans often but wears baggy ones occasionally. Most of the time he has some sort of jacket or hoodie on to accompany his shirt and enjoys fedoras. He also wears an orange bandanna around his neck.
Picture: From WillowWolf
From MannequinKitty

Goal: His goal is to live with his boyfriend Jerico and become great at cooking.
Profession: Librarian
Personal quote: 
Theme song: Dental Care by Owl City
Birthdate: 9/29
Star sign: The Big Dipper
History: Leaving this blank because bad stuff happened in my history.


Favorite food: Chocolate oranges <3
Favorite drink: Ouzo
Favorite location: The balcony outside his window at night.
Favorite weather: Breezy
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Grilled cheese sandwiches
Least liked drink: Any bitter red wine
Least liked location: The band practice field
Least liked weather: Sleet

Favorite person: Galenus Angelos, his husband
Least liked person: His exes
Friends: Too many to name
Relations: Only child, yay!
Enemies: You know who you are
Significant other: Galenus Angelos
Orientation: Gay


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG I love chocolate oranges, too.


----------



## Tao (Jun 10, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> OMG I love chocolate oranges, too.


 
There needs to be a "User is awesome" button.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Tao and my fursona would get along well, as like the typical "ONE IS OPPOSITE OF THE OTHER BUT THEY'RE STILL ALIKE OLOLO" pair.


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 11, 2010)

I just love bunnies~ *creepy grin*


----------



## Tao (Jun 11, 2010)

Mannequinkitty said:


> I just love bunnies~ *creepy grin*


 
Scary. D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 13, 2010)

I need to redo mine and just make it like this instead of making it sorta based on the story I was thinking of


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I need to redo mine and just make it like this instead of making it sorta based on the story I was thinking of


 There's an outline of the bio stickied


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I need to redo mine and just make it like this instead of making it sorta based on the story I was thinking of


 
Just make it like yourself. That's what I did ^^


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 13, 2010)

Tao said:


> Just make it like yourself. That's what I did ^^



Yea I'll do that ^^


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 13, 2010)

lol you've got blue balls D:
Orange chocolate sweeet


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> lol you've got blue balls D:
> Orange chocolate sweeet


 
Well, only the cock is blue. The balls are white. >///<


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 13, 2010)

Tao said:


> Well, only the cock is blue. The balls are white. >///<



lawl


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lawl


 
Don't make fun of me D:


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 13, 2010)

hahaa
good to know bro


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 13, 2010)

Tao said:


> Don't make fun of me D:


I'm laughing with you, not at you x3
I had no idea it was that color ^^


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 13, 2010)

I was laughing at you >:C
naahh I'm just jealous I don't have a blue penis


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> I was laughing at you >:C
> naahh I'm just jealous I don't have a blue penis



For some reason I won't be surprised if someone makes a thread about their sona's penis color >.>


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> For some reason I won't be surprised if someone makes a thread about their sona's penis color >.>


 
I am going to do just that


----------



## Tao (Jul 15, 2010)

Double post 

I updated this for my ref sheet that is being worked on I think


----------



## Lobar (Jul 15, 2010)

It's hard to believe such a calamity.


----------



## Tao (Jul 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It's hard to believe such a calamity.


 
ilu too


----------

